# Topics > Robotics > Robot kits >  Nomad 4WD Off-Road Chassis kit, Actobotics, ServoCity, Winfield, Kansas, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - ServoCity

Home page - servocity.com/nomad

----------


## Airicist

Actobotics Nomad 4WD Off-Road Chassis Assembly (Full Instructions) 

Published on Nov 5, 2014




> This is the Nomad 4WD Off-Road Chassis kit! A remarkably easy to assemble robotic platform capable of taking you places a normal chassis can’t go. What makes this chassis kit great is not only its vast amount of attachment points for various add-ons, but also the fact that it is easily and fully configurable to fit your needs! This chassis is equipped with four 5" diameter by 2.25" wide heavy duty wheels, four super duty planetary gearmotors with full metal gears and a ball-bearing pivot suspension. Also included in the 4WD Off-Road Chassis kit is a large central ABS plastic body with two large access panels that open up to a cavity large enough for a 7.2V NiCAD/NiMH or other lipo battery and electronics to fit comfortably. This central body also has a multitude of 0.77" hub patterns, cutouts at the bottom to run motor wires through, and since it is made out of ABS plastic drilling holes for additional mounting options is a breeze.

----------


## Airicist

Servocity Nomad 4WD Off-Road Chassis kit 

Published on Nov 20, 2014

----------


## Airicist

NOMAD Rover Project 

Published on Jan 12, 2015

----------

